
The Rise of the Weaponized AI Propaganda Machine - seventytwo
https://medium.com/join-scout/the-rise-of-the-weaponized-ai-propaganda-machine-86dac61668b#.jri4xgke1
======
grzm
Posted 4 days ago with over 120 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13648165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13648165)

~~~
masonic
Note that if you try to read this off the original scout.ai site (on Chrome),
it _clicktraps you from navigating back out_ , so do it in a tab whose context
you don't care about.

That alone is enough for me to choose not read the author at all.

~~~
tsnieman
Hello, masonic! I just started as a new developer for Scout and can assure you
that this behavior is 100% unintentional. From the looks of it, the
"clicktrap" seems caused by an unnecessary redirection. I've taken a note to
address this in the near future. Thank you for the feedback.

------
seventytwo
Anyone with a better grasp than myself on the AI domain care to comment on
this piece?

~~~
ahartman00
To actually address your question. Text generation is a thing. They can
actually caption images, although I dont know how good the grammar is. Simple
markov chains go a long ways, though they dont create text with meaning.

Dont worry though, I'm sure both sides will use it. So it will be fair :P

